# JFuzzyLogic Problem



## Asga (6. Dez 2011)

Hallo!

Wir haben die Aufgabe bekommen eine kleine Darstellung eines Fuzzymodells mit Hilfe von der Bibliothek JFuzzyLogic zu erstellen.

jFuzzyLogic: Open Source Fuzzy Logic (Java)

Das Eclipse Plugin habe ich so weit installiert und die Beispiele kann ich auch nachvollziehen. Ich stehe aber vor einem anderen Problem. Und zwar komme ich ums verrecken nicht drauf wie ich diese JFuzzy-Bibliotheken in meine Klasse einbinde.

Der Beispielcode auf der Homepage von JFuzzyLogic:

```
package net.sourceforge.jFuzzyLogic.test;

import net.sourceforge.jFuzzyLogic.FIS;
import net.sourceforge.jFuzzyLogic.rule.FuzzyRuleSet;

/**
 * Test parsing an FCL file
 * @author [email]pcingola@users.sourceforge.net[/email]
 */
public class TestTipper {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        // Load from 'FCL' file
        String fileName = "fcl/tipper.fcl";
       //usw.....
}
```

Die Import-Anweisung "import net.sourceforge.jFuzzyLogic.FIS;" will er bei mir z.B. nicht ausführen bzw. streicht er mir rot an. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand weiterhelfen


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Dez 2011)

Du muss wohl nur die entsprechenden Klassen in den classpath aufnehmen


----------



## Asga (6. Dez 2011)

Tatsache! So einfach,aber ewig rumprobiert... Danke dir für die Hilfe!


----------

